# Any ideas on low impact exercises????



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

I was wondering how everyone else exercises during the week? My doctor informed me a couple months ago that I have Ventricular Fibrillation, and directed me to get a pace maker put in. I am looking for some ideas about a few low impact exercise techniques. I still want to be able to exercise but I don't want to put a lot of strain on my body especially my heart. I love to stretch and I am pretty flexible so I was thinking about trying my hand at yoga, (Even though I would much rather try zumba!)


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 24, 2012)

First of all I would double check with the doctor about just what the actual diagnosis is. Ventricular fibrillation, unless you are near a defibrillator or have an automatic defibrillator inserted via surgery, is normally fatal. 

I think the doctor may have said Atrial Fibrillation which is not normally fatal and can be easily controlled with medication or a pacemaker. 

The second thing I would do is to get one of those wrist bands or watches that allows you to hear your heart beat or pulse when you are doing any kind of activity that exerts the heart. This way you can hear if your heart is doing anything out of the ordinary. They also make a watch looking item that will make a noise when it detects irregular beats so this could warn you to stop the activity you are doing before it does harm. 

As far as low impact exercises, I would do a search for cardiac rehab exercises - these are designed to put as little stress on the heart as possible. 

One type of exercise that causes the least stress on the body as a whole is swimming - the heart will not be too stressed and this also isnt too hard on the joints. 

Yoga is excellent and not only helps to keep the body in shape but teaches relaxation techniques - sp it is good for both the mind and body. 

If you do decide to have the pacemaker inserted, ask your cardiologist to refer you for post insertion physical therapy - the therapists can help you to design an exercise program that will help you to stay fit while not aggravating any medical issues you have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2012)

Tai Chi is a beneficial low impact exercise, I took a class many years ago, and enjoyed it very much. http://www.healthyfellow.com/147/tai-chi-an-ancient-healer/.  Also, plain walking is good too.


----------



## overthehill (Mar 24, 2012)

Tai Chi is great for low impact,you dont use weights,nor do you have to slam or hit hard.The is free Tai Chi classes/exercises on the internet.It doesnt hurt to look.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I find walking and swimming are the best exercise that I can get, I walk with my neighbors a lot. If I feel like a good work out I can go to the pool and just swim, I feel it helps my joints a lot and I feel much better for the whole day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2012)

sprinkle85 said:


> I love to stretch and I am pretty flexible so I was thinking about trying my hand at yoga, (Even though I would much rather try zumba!)



Don't completely rule out Zumba, I just came back from a Zumba class, and while I was there, I thought of you. I go twice a week, and it's a fun workout. In my classes age range is very wide, both young and older. Also, the fitness levels of each person in the class varies too. All movements can be modified to fit each individual's needs. Taking any 'hops' out, not raising your arms as high, and using smaller steps are just some ways to make it less intense, but still keep the fun feel to it and reap the benefits. A good instructor will remind the class beforehand to modify for injuries or health reasons if needed, but I don't rely on that, when I need to lighten up, I do it for myself.


----------



## deemac80 (Mar 28, 2012)

Examples of low impact exercise are as follows, walking, dancing, balance exercise and swimming. These are all low impact and are relatively easy to do. Check out your local gym and they also may offer programs to suit your needs. Sometimes senior centers also offer these programs. Check your local newpapers and online for activities near you. I am sure you will something to make you happy.


----------



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

For low impact I use my mini trampoline daily. It's low impact so doesn't stress the joints or hurt the feet and it's great for cardio and increasing the metabolism. I got very strong legs doing about 10 minutes a day while watching TV, and along with calorie counting, the trampoline helped me lose 35 lb. 

But you should probably take the advice of your physical therapist who knows your personal specific limitations.​


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 30, 2012)

Walking laps in the pool are a really excellent low-impact exercise. No need to thrash about in a complicated course or swimmin strenous laps, just, walk in the shallow end from end to end at a brisk pace.


----------



## russia (Apr 1, 2012)

I have arthritis in my ankle so I need to do low Impact exercises as well. I try and walk as much as possible and spending time in the pool is great exercise. I also use exercise bands. I got a box of 3 different resistance bands for 20 dollars


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2012)

Resistance bands are great, and can be used anywhere for arms or legs, very versatile!


----------



## LukeOKL (Apr 1, 2012)

A low impact exercise I find really gets my blood going is my reclining bike.  It not only takes away the aspect of having to be upright like on a regular bike (used to kill my back).  But you can really get a good workout going at whatever pace you want, allowing me to keep healthy and active from the corner of my living room!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

LukeOKL said:


> A low impact exercise I find really gets my blood going is my reclining bike. It not only takes away the aspect of having to be upright like on a regular bike (used to kill my back). But you can really get a good workout going at whatever pace you want, allowing me to keep healthy and active from the corner of my living room!



I've tried those at the gym, and they are very comfortable.  Wide seat, padded back and arm-rests...like a lounge chair.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

Swimming is a very low impact sport, it doesn't place any pressure or strain on any joints. Make sure you warm up by starting off slower than you'd like and warming up instead of jumping in and going wild to be extra careful about injury .


----------



## lily49 (Apr 3, 2012)

Swimming is brilliant but you should consult your doctor or cardiologist before starting anything new. Good luck!


----------



## clive (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the best low impact excercices are swimming walking bike either in the gym or on the road also a round of golf you will walk 4-5 miles depending on the lenght of the course and how good you are!


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I would suggest zumba swimming, or walking. All are quite low impact and can be fun to do. Maybe also give water aerobics a shot?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2012)

Riding a bike is low impact and has many benefits for those who are aging, like cardiovascular benefits, avoiding Alzheimer's, etc.  Here's an article on pedal power...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1006/pedal.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2012)

*Sit and Be Fit!*

Sit and Be Fit is an excellent exercise program which uses just a kitchen chair.  Most exercises are done in a sitting position, and some are done with the use of the chair for support.

I've seen this show in the past on the television, and there may be dvds available, I'm not certain.  Good choice for anyone with limited mobility too...http://www.sitandbefit.org/


----------

